# Strawberry slow then stitches on Presidents Day.



## TheGreenHornet (Nov 4, 2009)

We spent the night at Strawberry Lodge on Sunday and fished both Sunday night and Monday morning. The fishing was slow. Two of us fished for two hours at night and five hours the next morning. We landed 5 fish total all cuts between 15 and 19 inches. We had about 15 other hits/licks that we didn't set the hook. Conditions were difficult. Warm 40-30 degrees with a strong wind. The slush on the ice made it difficult to anchor the tent.

We ate dinner at the lodge while hoping that the wind would calm down, which was amazing food and service at a fair value of like $8 a sandwich. After dinner, we went to the room and watched some of the Winter Olympics. We set up the tent about dark when the wind was calmer and then fished for a couple hours. We left the tent up overnight and hit the ice about 6:00 that morning. The action was steady slow until about 9:00 and then it just died off. My kids usually fish with us, but because fishing was so slow, they were sledding/bob-sledding down the hills around the east side of the lodge. My wife and I had to tell the kids to calm it down a bit when we caught them running the ice sled down that big hill on the north east side of the lodge at about 100 mph. The snow was frozen and would have sanded their poor little bodies down to nothing if they would have crashed which amazingly they kept the sled straight. Then they transitioned over to the plowed snow hill by the lodge where the sled would slide 4 feet then hit a jump that landed in a hole about 4 feet below the jump and then if they got spit out of the hole, they would slide down to the ice and across to a nice jump that an ice ridge created on the lake. We thought for sure we were going to take one of them to the emergency room to get a broken this-or-that taken care of. Later, my daughter went head first on her sled, without the one helmet that the kids were sharing between the three of them, and split her head open on a t-post intermixed within some weeds on the hill near the restaurant. It was bad. Thanks to the super awesome fisherman named Bryce from Talons Cove area of Saratoga Springs, he helped us break down our site and then he pulled one of the sleds up to the truck. We took her down to Timpanogos Regional Hospital in Orem for about 25 stitches. It's been five days and she's doing great other than she is missing out on some of her basketball games for a while.

Thoughts. My wife and I could have told the kids to sled hear or there on more safe hills but I believe kids at this age don't need mom and dad protecting them every step of the way. This is how they learn and grow to become independent and self sufficient. , Luckily, it was just stitches to the forehead. 

Shout out to the Lodge/Store/Restaurant. The staff there are super friendly and the food was amazing. If you haven't already and you get a chance try them out for yourself.

The staff at the store said fishing was great on the Thursday before the holiday. 

If it get's cold enough (maybe already has), you're going to probably be drilling down two plus feet to get to the water.


----------



## Black Plague (Jan 15, 2014)

Glad to here it turned out "OK"... those steri strips are pretty cool... I gotta get some of those for the first aid kit .... a friend's kid on a campout mistook his leg for a log while splitting wood and used up all my first aid supplies this year...we were 22 miles in so we were glad we had enough stuff. 

always a little more nerve racking when its a family member. be safe, heal well and God Bless.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

.....and there in picture 7 is Dad dutifully hold his daughter's scalp together.:smile:



Looks like you still had a great time despite the accident. You and your wife are good parents for getting your kids away from video games and into the outdoors. Good on ya!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the mishap. That looked rough, but I'm glad she's OK. Sounds like quite the eventful trip.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Love that lodge! One night after weve killled our animals we always take a trip down there for dinner! Hope your daughters alright. ~MH12


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Holy crap! I hope that heals well. Sorry to learn of that.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice gash! I did something similar some 15 years ago up Big Cottonwood Canyon at the Spruces Campground. Ran head-on into a 4x4 post with the corner of my left eye taking the lead. It knocked me out, and as I fell, an exposed screw caught my forehead right above my left eyebrow and cut almost to my hair line. Those pics took me right back! Taught me not to go running around in the forest in the dark, and taught Bax* what the inside of my forehead looks like!


----------

